# LF: Age Of Empires 3 Computer Game



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone out there have this game for sale??

Drop me a line..

thanks

ben


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

You can always download a torrent (image)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> You can always download a torrent (image)


tried that & to be honest I dont trust ppl with those kinds of Downloads. I just want a real copy.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

check out piratebay. I only use this site since they dont have any n00bs with viruses. Its a community similar to ours and people get flamed badly if they post something with viruses.

Make sure to read the comments before downloading etc.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i actually found a dude on craigslist with a copy for sale...
$10 !!! so as soon as i pick this up..this thread should be closed tomorrow haha


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> i actually found a dude on craigslist with a copy for sale...
> $10 !!! so as soon as i pick this up..this thread should be closed tomorrow haha


well thats good 

have fun with the game.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh its awesome for killing time at work.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ben_mbu said:


> oh its awesome for killing time at work.


you know what else is good , WORKING !! AT WORK ... LOL


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

my copy of Age of Empires III is yours; got anything interesting like snails? thanks in advance


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry i found a copy already.
thanks for posting.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

mods please close thread.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

You can close your own thread. Just click on the bar above you, "Thread Tools", very bottom there should be the option to "close thread".


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lol beleive me ive tried..lol ive been on here just a little to long..


----------

